# Nightmare baby after MMR



## Lollyp

My Lo had MMR 2 weeks ago today for the last week has been a nightmare. Won't eat much for the last week when before has been a brilliant eater before and sleep has been very disturbed. Will go to bed ok but after 2 hours would start rawling around and moaning. Looks like he can't get comfy etc. I don't know if this has anything to do wioth mmr. He doesnt have a temp though did have a cold last week, which he has given to me and I still have now and I feel pretty rotten with it. I suppose it could also be poss a teeth issue. Has anyone else suffered this kind of thing, just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## patch2006uk

I'd say either the MMR is a complete coincidence, or he might be going through very mild versions of the illnesses. Does he have any rashes at all? The MMR can knock them about for a few weeks after. Otherwise it's most likely to be teeth, another bug he's picked up or just a fussy week. It's do hard to pin down what causes these things. 

Hope he's back to normal soon


----------



## anita665

I doubt it has a lot to do with the MMR or is anything to worry about. It could just be whats left of the cold but it will pass. It's just frustrating while it's there.


----------



## Leeny

My LO is ill too and had MMR 2 weeks ago, i was told anything from 2-3 weeks after it's not unusual for them to get mild measles and mumps symptoms which may explain some of your Los discomfort. 
My LO is ill at the moment and definitely had a bad teething spell, pretty sure it's not MMR related, but she's off her food, has a temp and is clingy, grumpy and sleep has been disturbed. There's loads of viruses going around at the moment it seems.


----------



## mistyscott

My 14 month old hasn't had his jabs yet (for various reasons) but since he turned one its been one thing after another - colds, molars teething, general clinginess and grumpiness, sleep disturbances, changes in appetite etc. not all the time but a lot of it! 
So I think this can just be a difficult age/stage in general.

Of course it could also be after effects of jabs, but could well be coincidence. 

Hope your LO feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaG

Had the MMR today and he's been pretty grumpy this afternoon but he is also teething really badly so could be that who knows. I'm just giving calpol and ibuprofen and hoping it helps. Hope your lo improves x


----------



## sherylb

Bummer. My daughter should have had her MMR yesterday but has been sick and now I'm trying to figure out when I can schedule them with Thanksgiving, her rescheduled birthday party the next weekend, us going out of town on the 15th, Christmas. And then her 15 month appointment has shots too right?

Is everyone giving their child flu shots? We don't do them ourselves so I declined the first offer but I don't know if it's wise or not.


----------



## RebeccaG

We did his scheduled jabs at 12 months which I believe included a flu jab (hib) but delayed mmr until well yesterday. 
Well he slept well last night like he usually does so I'm hoping all is ok and it's just teething that it upsetting him so much. He now has 2 molars at the the top and the bottom ones are so red and rough it looks like they're trying to cut... Ouch! I'm putting his grumpiness down to teething. 
My son has a cold and the nurse was happy to give it as long as no vomiting temperature or diarrhoea. Your little might be ok? I wanted it done in plenty of time for Christmas as well! And then no more jabs until 3 :)


----------



## sherylb

Her sick was vomiting and diarrhea.


----------



## Dragonfly

Happened to William (delayed till 16 months), never ate right again after it. And my sister was severally damaged. Some kids are susceptible to damage more than others. Look in to detoxing.


----------



## Lollyp

Dragonfly- damaged in what way?


----------



## tina3747

My LO had a bad reaction, exactly 1 weeks after had a rash and a few days later just turned into a nightmare. It was a bad 3/4 days then up to a week after. Back to his normal self after that though. I'm sure it will pass, although when your in the moment of a nightmare tantrum just because you happened to ask him for a love it seems like forever!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Lollyp said:


> Dragonfly- damaged in what way?

Feel free to pm me. :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar started to go through sleep regressions & eating problems at that age, he was teething non stop. He didn't have his MMR until 14 months but the fussiness started after his 1st birthday. His sleep didn't start to get better until he had all his teeth at 2.5 months, & just recently he started to get better with food. 

Hope he gets back to normal soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

It's normal to be ill 10-14 days after the MMR vaccine.
My LO got the full works, including the temperature, rash, and didn't eat for days on end. Lasted about a month in all, then he went back to normal, aside from the exzema covering his torso and scalp which took a couple of months to go.

Hope your LO feels better soon. Xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Agree dan-o. A couple of my friends babies had temperature and rash almost exactly a week later. According the NHS guidelines it's all normal as different parts of the vaccine work at different times so expect that they could possible be a bit tricky for a few weeks. 
I do however know lots of babies that had no reaction at all! Am hoping to be like one of those!!


----------

